# Duck Creek Area



## sprigz (Nov 20, 2007)

I am going on a camping with my family in the Duck Creek Area (Dixie NF) mid June. Are there any areas to camp there that are free (not in a designated campground)? Also, how is the fishing in the area?


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

The way its going you may not be able to get there with all the snow.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

There are several places people camp for free in that area. One of them is on the road going south from the Duck Creek Campground Ranger Station which is just west of Duck Creek Pond off the main road (SR-14). Beginning with the Ice Cave road, stay left at every "Y" (3 of them) until you come to the big meadow, then take the first right which goes up into the trees. There's campers/hunters there all the time, but there's several spots to set up camp. Take your own water 'cause there ain't any up there. The road is probably too rough for a sedan, and can even get a little rough for a truck, especially when it's wet, but you shouldn't have too much trouble.

Another spot is what some of the locals call "The Navajo Loop" above Navajo Lake. You can get to it either by taking the Navajo Lake road south off SR-14 and then take the 1st left, then the 1st right. Or you can take the Ranger Station road described above, but don't take the Ice Cave road. Stay on the road which goes straight and follow it until it goes across the valley and up the hill. (Don't turn left on the valley road.) Take the 1st left you come to on the hill. Just follow the road until it reaches the top and find a place to set up camp. At one point the road loops around on itself. Again, take your own water. (There's a guzzler up there, but I ain't telling you where it is!). 

There are also spots east of Duck Creek Village on Strawberry Ridge (south off SR-14), and on the road to Uinta Flat (north off SR-14). Anyway, happy camping!

Edited: Oops, I forgot! Navajo Lake should be open, as well as Duck Creek Lake/Pond, Duck Creek and Aspen Mirror Lake. As far as how the fishing goes, I guess it's up to you. I'm not much good at it, but I usually don't get skunked.


----------

